# Testogel - reversing negative effect on sperm count



## Roxbury1

Hi, this is my first go on here so please bear with me...!

My husband and I have been TTC for over a year with no joy. My husband has taken a couple of semen analyses which started with lower than average results and ended with zero sperm in the last 2 samples. He has been using Testogel daily for some time on the advice of his GP - he has a varicocele on one teste and low testosterone levels. However, after some googling it seems this might have been terrible advice as TRT can lower sperm production. Does anyone else have any experience of this? He stopped taking it after we read this but can thee effects her reversed either naturally or with a different prescription? I am desperate as our consultant won't refer us for IVF with a zero count...

Thanks for any suggestions or advice.

X


----------



## northernmonkey

Hi,

Sorry I don't know the answer but you could try posting under the Ask a Pharmacist board.  My dh used testogel but I made him change to injections when a blood test showed that my testosterone levels were high - turns out the gel had transferred to me when I cuddled him in bed because he slept without a tshirt! Saying that, my levels went back to normal when he stopped the gels so presumably the effects are temporary?

Good luck!


----------



## Sheilaweb

Roxbury1
My hubby was eventually diagnosed as NOA after it was thought all our fertility issues stemmed from me...we didn't receive any advice/assistance from our GP, but we had read on here that a number of NOA couples had had successful ICSI treatment using their partners sperm, after they'd taken Wellman Multivitamins.  Our clinic refused point blank to do any surgical sperm extraction whatsoever and we were ushered along the sperm donor route.  Hubby took the Wellman during the 6 months it took to be matched to a donor, and  whilst I underwent treatment, and his count in that time went from zero to over a million.

It's not a wonder drug by any means, but it made all the difference to us.....I would add, that even though my hubby was diagnosed with NOA - we did manage to get pregnant once naturally...so don't give up hope.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## AMAM

Hi 
Any type of testosterone replacement will have an affect with your husbands swimmers however I have read online that you can stop the ttr and within a few months his count should come back? Also I have read that Clomid and HCG injections also help increasing sperm count
Hope this helps x


----------



## Sheilaweb

I would keep keep asking for your partners SA to be checked on a 2 - 3 monthly basis - at least then you'll know you're helping things along in the swimmers deartment - go back to your gp next year for a referral for IVF treatment (two years is the minimum amount of time you should have been actively trying to get pregnant before a nhs gp will refer you - having a hubby with a zero count is not a barrier to successful ivf/icsi - you may have to go via sperm donor or a surgical sperm retrieval - but having a zero count is not an automatic exclusion to treatment.  We were initially referred for IUI - and it was our IUI consultant, surprised that a) our gp hadn't already told us my hubby had a zero count b) that we'd been referred to him in the first place....he did mention that he didn't refer all couples that he met simply due to the stress treatment puts onto a couple - but having endured an horrendous two years, he was more than happy to give his consent to our referral...keep pushing hunnie - unless you and your partner don't meet NICE guidelines on referral - you should have some hope of help on the nhs.

Sheila


----------

